# staff contracts



## Beanie (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi all

I have been reading the forum for a while and decided to take the plunge and register as a member. I'm not used to forums so this is a new experience for me, but everyone on here seems so friendly and helpful I think now is the time to give it a bash!

I have recently taken over a coffee shop/sandwich shop which is a going concern and so far (thankfully!) things are going well. We currently employ two staff which have been with the company for years, however we are now looking to employ one or two more staff to work approx. 20-25 hours a week each.

I am extremely anxious about employing new staff and being committed with a contract which can then cause me problems in the future. Ideally I would like to have as much flexibility as possible as I have heard so many horror stories in relation to the lack of rights for employers. For example, the previous owner signed a 30 hour contract with a staff member, later realised he did not have enough work to cover this, but was unable to reduce the hours. I also know of a friend who employed a new staff member only to be told within a few weeks of starting that she was pregnant (and more than likely knew this when applying for the role but chose not to disclose it) and then having to cover her maternity pay and keep the job open for her return 9 months later.

Of course, I am certainly not looking avoid any of my duties as an employer and will always offer my staff all the benefits which they are entitled to. However, equally as a new business owner I am keen to ensure I have taken the correct approach. I also realise that for a definitive answer I should employ an employment solicitor but this will clearly be costly. I am looking at joining the FSB as I understand they provide legal advice.....does anyone have any experience as to how good their service is?

I've also had lots about zero-hour contracts although know little about it. Does anyone have any experience of these and whether they might be suitable for this type of business?

Apologies for all the questions and thanks in advance for any light you can shed!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi and Welcome

Have you had a look at the ACAS website? Lots of guidance and advice there.

The story about your friend and his pregnant employee does not sound quite right. You have to have been in continuous employment with the same employer to qualify for maternity pay (AFAIK).

Good luck with your venture.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Fsb is a good shout .

I would do some research online as some of your post is a little misinformed

http://m.acas.org.uk/index.aspx?articleid=3971


----------



## Beanie (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks guys for the quick response and the excellent advice I will check out ACAS as you suggest, sounds like it could be very useful.


----------



## SmithStCoffeeRoasters (Feb 23, 2016)

Empoyment contract law can be a mine field My advice would be keep it really simple a general one paragraph letter stating approx hours & pay & job title. The real trick is employing the right person with the skills & attitude you need no one will ever care as much as you do about your business if you figure it out let me know


----------

